# Hi. Whats the best Mantid to begin with?



## Roman (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,

New to the forum but, not new to exotic animal care. Ive never kept a bug before and want to start slow. Can anyone tell me what a good species for beginners would be and, why? Also, if you have the available time, a bit about enclosures and temps, lighting, best food...ect. I live in South Fl if that helps.

Thanks in advance, \Roman


----------



## massaman (Nov 17, 2010)

i would go with either a chinese or a european or maybe even a stagmomantis limbata they can handle most temps and dont need alot of bright lights or such and can handle alot of different variations of food and what not or you could even try a heterachaeta mantis or a rhombodera but only problem with those two and of any species is they could mismolt if they are nymphs!


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 17, 2010)

I suggest a Chinese mantis. They can handle cooler temperatures and they're a large species so you can feed them almost anything. I would just warn you not to start with a brand new nymph, as they're not very strong. Try to get one that has molted a couple times already.


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2010)

That is a hard question to answer really. Depends on many factors. Most are fine for someone new to the hobby, but there are a few you would want to avoid. Stick with one of the common mantids at first. I'd suggest ghost, giant asian, african, budwing, etc.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> That is a hard question to answer really. Depends on many factors. Most are fine for someone new to the hobby, but there are a few you would want to avoid. Stick with one of the common mantids at first. I'd suggest ghost, giant asian, african, budwing, etc.


I have to agree with Rick.

most are not that hard and don't require anything that you would not be able to handle.

my best advice to you is to look at a few different ones and choose your favorite. then learn everything about that mantid. once this is done we can help you better with the next questions...housing, lighting, food, can be raised up together (or not).

I'm quite new and started out with ghosts. they seem easy, are quite forgiving of temps, eat well, and are molting fine for me.

Harry


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm enjoying my ghosts so far, they eat well. They have yet to molt, though.


----------



## Jesskb (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm going to jump on the ghost bandwagon. They're good eaters, are good at room temp, have awesome looks, great color variations, and are relatively cheap. You get an exotic mantis that's as easy to take care of as a Chinese.


----------



## Seattle79 (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome Roman.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say Chinese, too. Classic looks, huge as adult, can fly, is aggressive, sheds easiliy, tollerant of cold, inexpensive, and can be let go outside (in some countries).

Let us know what you go with...


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 17, 2010)

My first was a Chinese, but they're pretty active and they're movers and shakers! They'll jump and run before you know what happened! I am with Rick about the species. I really really really really really love my ghosts (did I say really? :lol: ) I would recommend them for any newb because they're amazing looking, don't require much in the way of special care, and are pretty good eaters. Did I mention they're awesome looking? Hehehe


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome! A lot of people may say the chinese or european, but these are not easy mantis to raise especially from young nymphs, if you do purchase them off someone, make sure they are 3rd instar or more, otherwise it may die on you, these two species die really easy in the early stages and the european dies easily in late instars also, Go with the ghost, or almost any other mantis and you should do fine.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 17, 2010)

In principio erat mantum et mantum erat apud deum et mantidum erat deum.

In the beginning was the Mantis and the Mantis was with God and the Mantis was the Great Mantis Goddess (BbHN).

What is that Rebecca? John 1:i?  

Oh. what mantis should you start keeping? Get ghosts or flower mantids. Chinese are cheap, but you can't keep the last few nymph stages in a 32oz cup, which most of us use, and they might frighten a Significant Other. If you get several ghosts and keep them in different pots, they'll dance for you at bedtime. This is Absolutely True.

But please, please, ask the seller what he/she is feeding them and get that food, flies, tiny crix, or whatever, BEFORE the mantids arrive.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 18, 2010)

I have not had bad experiences with Chinese or Europeans, but I also haven't had very MANY experiences with Chinese or Europeans. (Wait, we ARE talking about mantids, right...?)

So, I'd bow to Phil or Rebecca on this - seems like ghosts are the one's to go with.


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL...I love this. I am terribly new, and I am up to...ummm, I forget how many species now. Let's see: Creobroter (flower mantids), Carolina (Stagmomantis Carolina), Lineola (Sphrodomantis Lineola), Florida Bark Mantis (Gonatista Grisea), Shields (Rhombodera), Ghosts (Phyllocrania Paradoxa), Egyptian Mantis (Miomantis Paykulli), Violins (Gongylus Gongylodes), African Mantis (Hierodula Multispina), and ooths incubating for even MORE species.

You might say I'm a bit crazy, but...I wanted to mention that because I can tell you somewhat from experience, that there IS no "ideal" species to start with. Take a look at your desires in your mantis, and choose your species accordingly. Things to take into consideration: What will its adult size be and can I reasonably accomodate that? Do I want something communal so that I can keep more than one together? What will its diet need to consist of and can I adequately provide for it? How do I want it to behave?

Some are notorious for "running off" or jumping &amp; flying, so make sure you decide how active of a pet you want first! Mios are small, cute &amp; have a classic "mantis" profile, but they are very active &amp; jumpy! (They're often half-way up my arm before I've even gotten their lid fully off!) If you want a smaller species that is not as likely to run off on you, you might rather have a creo.

Just some things to consider. Of course, you can always just look up pics of mantises &amp; choose the one with the most "eye-appeal" first and start asking about them. People here will no doubt be quick to give you all the ups &amp; downs of raising them!

I would suggest you go to Rebecca's site (mantisplace.com) and Yen's (usamantis.com) and seeing what tickles your fancy there first &amp; then you can come back here &amp; ask away!

Hope that helps! WELCOME!  

"It's not a habit, it's cool...I feel alive. If you don't have it, you're on the other side. I'm not an addict, maybe...that's a lie."


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2010)

ha-ha, some people on here are a little eccentric and no offense to anyones opinion, cause we all have our own!


----------



## GreenOasis (Nov 18, 2010)

"Eccentric"...YES! Thanks for that! Most people just call me weird! (Including my own children.)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 18, 2010)

Eccentric? Just because a thread on beginners' mantids evoked a misquotation from the bible and a 15(or there abouts) year-old Belgian pop song? I was originally going to suggest a tarantula, since they are big and furry and easy to stroke and their bite is seldom fatal.


----------

